# Old dogs and new tricks



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm the old dog, and I need some kind of new trick. Try as I may I can not get a perfect round with no bullet runout. I have tried an o-ring to keep from getting thread deflection. Still I get .001 bullet runout. Sometimes as bad as .003 runout. I notice my Blackhills match ammo is absolutely perfect.

I have three sets of dies and this is what I get out of Lapua neck turned brass.

Forester: .002 to .004
Lee Collet .001 to .004
RCBS .001 to .003

Size with RCBS and seat with Forester .001 to .002 once in a while .003

Have any of you fellows ever had a press that was misaligned? Do any of you use the Forester Co-Ax press?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I think it's your press, you should just give that piece of junk to me and get yourself a new one. That way I will have to be upset about runout and you won't have to worry about it anymore. I know I'm putting myself into the position of having to pull my hair out too, but hey, what are friends for. :iroll: :laugh: :laugh:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Ive talked to many guys about getting zero run out. They all say that zero isnt as critical as being consistent. The bench guys say that. .000 thru .002 are match round good to go. Any more then that goes to a practice round. A buddy als says on the .001 and. 002 are marked for top dead center so they go into the chamber exactly ths same each time. Other then that you'll be getting minimal returns. 
Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have my 6.5 at .0005 to .001 but my 300 WM is from .001 to .003. I would like to get that to .001 to .0015 or so. I don't have the new barrel on yet, but the smith will thread it tomorrow. He can't legally let me have it until the barrel is stamped with the catridge designation. Tuesday it will be engraved 300 WM Match. Back to my point. When I separated the .001 and the .003 and shot that in the old barrel I could see the difference in the group. Perhaps the worn barrel showed that difference more than a new barrel will. Still, I hate to see that needle swing on the runout gauge.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have the solution to all your problem!!!

Get a less sensitive dial gauge.  If you're going down to .0005 it's to sensitive.

That should solve it. oke:

I'd run over to Benchrest.com and talk to some of the guys over there if you haven't already.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Also if you're going down to .0005 you're probably reading a scratch on the bullets surface or something with how the machine is rolling. Trust me .001 is more than good enough.

xdeano


----------

